# Variations On A Theme



## SketchUp Guru (7 Apr 2008)

Friday evening my brother called and asked me to design an Arts & Crafts sort of cover for the door bell in his house. These are what I came up with. Don't know if you folks in the UK have the same sort of doorbells that we have here but if anyone is interested, I'd send them the SKP.

All told, I imagine there was about 20 minutes spent drawing these because I was able to simply copy and modify components.







BTW, he chose the second from the left on the bottom row but without the square holes.

I was going to link to an image of what he's covering up but it is so ugly, Google doesn't even have a picture of it. The original plastic cover is about 4" high, 8" wide and 2" deep.


----------



## wizer (7 Apr 2008)

I'd never have thought to do that. I'm going to re-vamp our hall next year and that idea will be duly nicked.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Shultzy (7 Apr 2008)

I presume you mean something like this, which is what we have ......

http://doorchimesuk.co.uk/catalog/produ ... 416b615ff7

.... but I'm sure swimbo will like your designs  .


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Apr 2008)

Shultzy, sort of but without the long tubes. The chime is usually just a piece of steel flat stock on little rubber isolators and is rung with by the core in a solenoid. Sometimes there's two bars to get a dual tone bell. I found this drawing of the guts and wiring. The bars are on top and bottom.


----------



## wizer (7 Apr 2008)

yep they are the norm here too Dave


----------



## Slim (7 Apr 2008)

I prefer the last one Dave, but I don't have anything as posh as a doorbell. :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Apr 2008)

Slim":vm25bytd said:


> I prefer the last one Dave, but I don't have anything as posh as a doorbell. :lol:



Well, you could make one and hang it on your wall to make people think you have a doorbell.  :lol:


----------



## Slim (7 Apr 2008)

I don't know Dave, I might make the neighbours jealous. :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (7 Apr 2008)

Simon, that would be an opportunity. You could sell them all covers, too.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Apr 2008)

My brother sent me a picture of what he built. Here it is.


----------

